# The Darjeeling Limited is released on DVD today



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a great discussion a while back on train movies.  I wanted to remind folks that there is a new one out today.  I haven't seen it yet, I', planning on it though.  Here is a link.

http://imdb.com/title/tt0838221/

Kent SA# 2268 LNER Mallard


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

hehe Sounds like trips I've taken.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent,

Thanks for the notice!  I have been waiting for this one.  

Mark


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Too bad it has nothing to do with the town of Darjeeling or the DHR.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I would wait for the Criterion release myself.....


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Did not wait for the Criterion release  But got it $5 S/H....


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

IMHO this movie stinks. I bought the DVD sometime ago, watched it once and put it away. If you want it contact me via the "send message" link to the left of this message block. $5 including S&H sounds good to me.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Really? Did you like Wes Anderson's other films? I still think The Royal Tenanbaums is my favorite, but this one still ranks high for me and follows Wes' standard elments down to one character living in a hotel and Futra font. 

Not sure about his next movie, Fantastic Mr. Fox.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I just didnt like that the closest thing to Darjeeling in the movie was on the tea tray.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

I rented it. It seemed OK. Nobody gets hurt, as I recall. Just don't go looking for much authentic/ historic train action . V Smith (above) is correct. 

This may help: 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0838221/maindetails


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0838221/maindetails


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, for sure, a train movie it is not. A disfunctional journey of discovery (Wes' format) it is. 

If you do watch the extras, there was a LOT of labor put into the train itself, all the artwork was hand painted by the locals, exterior, interior, plates, etc. 

Then there were the comissioned Vuitton bags that were sold after the film.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

A much better Indian train related film is "Northwest Territory" with Kenneth Moore, Lauren Bacall and Herbert Lom.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Posted By vsmith on 01 Sep 2009 09:02 AM 
A much better Indian train related film is "Northwest Territory" with Kenneth Moore, Lauren Bacall and Herbert Lom. 
You mean "North West Frontier": http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0053126/


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Oops! Thats it


----------

